# Schnell: Wo erhalte ich ein Schaltauge für das ICB01 ?



## NoIdea (25. März 2014)

Ich fahre kurzfristig mit meinem ICB 01 in einen BikeUrlaub und bin gerade die Teile durchgegangen, die ich auf jedenfall zur Hand haben sollte. Dabei ist das Schaltauge noch als must-get offen und ich weiß nicht, wo ich dies her bekomme... Gab es hier im Forum nicht mal eine Stückliste zum ICB? (wäre als Sticky vielleicht nicht schlecht).

Da ich schnell bestellen muss: könntet ihr mir fix sagen, wo ich das Schaltauge inkl. Schrauben besorgen kann? (Gerne auch lokal, München)


----------



## doriuscrow (25. März 2014)

Frag mal Google nach "x12 Schaltauge" - da spuckt's ganz viele aus, wo man das schnell herbekommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (25. März 2014)

Ja, das Schaltauge für X12-Ausfallenden ist ein Standardteil, also nicht Rahmenspezifisch. Das Ding sollte daher massenweise produziert und sehr gut verfügbar sein und ist auch nicht allzu teuer. Ich kenne mich in München nicht aus, würde aber als erstes größere MTB-Händler in der Stadt anrufen bzw. in deren Onlineshops suchen und telefonisch Abholung vereinbaren. Viel Glück!


----------



## NoIdea (25. März 2014)

ah super!
x-12 is wohl echt über alles erhaben:-D


----------



## NoIdea (26. März 2014)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt: gerade habe ich bei meinem Bike Händler angerufen und der meinte, dass es sich auch bei einer X-12 um ein Rahmenspezifisches Teil handelt...


----------



## OJMad (26. März 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltaugenschraube-44555


----------



## warp4 (26. März 2014)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt: gerade habe ich bei meinem Bike Händler angerufen und der meinte, dass es sich auch bei einer X-12 um ein Rahmenspezifisches Teil handelt...


 
Jein.
Der Rahmen muss logischer weise für X12 vorbereitet / konstruiert sein.
Das X12 Schaltauge ist imho "genormt"

Gruß Uwe


----------



## NoIdea (26. März 2014)

Das der Rahmen natürlich für X-12 selbst konstruiert sein muss ist schon klar... verstehe nur nicht, wie dann ein erfahrener Bike-Shop, der das ICB kennt und auch nochmal gesagt bekommen hat: "X-12", meint, dass das Schaltauge dennoch unterschiedlich sein kann.

Und wieso gibts dann ein Carver >ICB< Set dafür bei Fahrrad XXL??
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-syntace-x-12

P.s: Bestellt habe ich jetzt so oder so bei Fahrrad.de


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. März 2014)

Für die meisten Geschäfts ist X12 einfach nur "142x12mm Steckachse". Das hat sich leider so verbreitet. Ist natürlich ein Blödsinn... Die Specialized Steckachsen werden auch gerne als X12 bezeichnet - was nicht stimmt. Die Breite und Dicke ist gleich, aber das war's schon. X12 ist "genormt" und immer gleich!


----------



## Pintie (27. März 2014)

@NoIdea...
der tom war sich nicht sicher weil er wohl schonmal einen Rahmen mit x12 und anderem auge im shop hatte.

war gestern zufällig dort.. jetzt weis er bescheid


----------



## grey (27. März 2014)

Cannondale z.B. verbaut X-12 Steckachsen (steht wirklich Syntace X-12 drauf) und dennoch eigene Schaltaugen, aber X-12 Schaltaugen müssten eigentlich immer X-12 Schaltaugen sein ansonsten wären es keine X-12 Schaltaugen.
So versteh ich das zumindest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (27. März 2014)

Leider nicht mehr. Cube hat für dieses MJ wieder ganz eigene Schaltaugen, die aber zumindest durchgängig durch die Baureihen verbaut werden...

Brauchst du so eins?






Davon gibbet bei Rabe Sendling noch welche in rot


----------



## Pintie (27. März 2014)

Schon toll wenn es mal einen brauchbaren Standard gibt und dann doch wieder was geändert wird um 5 cent zu sparen.

hier mal das ICB / original syntace

das cube schaut aber kompatibel aus


----------



## Kharne (27. März 2014)

Warscheinlich umgeht man so den € Lizenz/Rahmen... Achse ist ja idR auch ne DT Swiss RWS, keine Syntace.


----------



## Pintie (27. März 2014)

naja und das ding von deinem Bild schaut mir nach Guss Teil aus.
wennst da 10000 stück machst ist das schon erheblich günstiger.

dafür auch schneller kaputt


----------



## Kharne (27. März 2014)

Das ist *das* Standart X12 Schaltauge.


----------



## BommelMaster (2. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> naja und das ding von deinem Bild schaut mir nach Guss Teil aus.
> wennst da 10000 stück machst ist das schon erheblich günstiger.
> 
> dafür auch schneller kaputt




Solche Dinge sind wohl eher geschmiedet. dann muss man nicht den Hochofen anschmeißen wegen Schaltaugen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

bei dem auf dem bild von kahrne? die Oberfläche schaut mir nach guss aus


----------



## Pintie (4. Dezember 2014)

Falls jemand mal eins braucht... habe ins über


----------



## nino85 (21. Juli 2015)

*Fledder, Fledder*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir letztens meine Schaltung an einem Ast abgerissen, Schaltauge ist noch ok, Rahmen ist noch ok, ich auch - nur die Schaltaugenschraube hat es erwischt. 


Jetzt wird es spannend: Die Schaltaugenschraube von Syntace:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltaugenschraube-44555

Hat oben ein Gewinde, das Ausfallende am ICB aber nicht. Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob die Schraube trotzdem passt (und ich nichts kaputt mache)? Der Bikeladen meines Vertrauens hatte leider nur eine Schraube aus Stahl, die zwar gepasst hätte aber halt keine Sollbruchstelle hat. 

Gruß


----------



## KainerM (21. Juli 2015)

Die Syntace-Schraube ist genau die Richtige. Das ist die gleiche, die auch original verbaut wird.

mfg


----------



## nino85 (22. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Info - ich konnte leider nicht nachschauen - der obere Teil liegt irgendwo im Wald


----------

